# State of Decay



## Krayhayft (Jun 8, 2013)

I just bought this game off of XBL, and while it does of some issues, it's still one of the most fun zombie games I've played to date. Plus the fact that if your character dies, they're dead for good just takes it to another level because you end up caring for these characters like you would a real person.

I was just wondering if anyone else bought it and what they thought of it.


----------



## nubins (Jun 18, 2013)

Ive had it a few days and relaly like it. A thinking man's zombie game, well worth getting it. It will be released on Steam for the PC at some point too.


----------



## Krayhayft (Jun 19, 2013)

I got Ed killed and I felt really bad about it.


----------



## nubins (Jun 19, 2013)

I got the park ranger guy killed. Felt a little cheated to be honest, had one of those moral missions, inside a house.. and there was one of those fat tank zombies in there, I still haven't been able to kill those without running them over (repeatedly and usually busting the car in the process).


----------



## Redman02 (Jun 27, 2013)

i'm not really into zombie games. but i found SOD really fun. just waiting for the new patch and i'll be back in.


----------

